# Harley And The Davidsons    A    3 Night Event On Discovery  - Monday Septmeber 5th



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 2, 2016)

Harley and The Davidsons



*A 3 Night Event on Discovery Monday September 5th  9/8c*



3-PART MINISERIES AIRING SEPTEMBER 5-7 AT 9 PM ET/PT ON DISCOVERY

A Harley-Davidson is more than a motorcycle. It is a symbol of Americana, built from the ground up by founders Walter and Arthur Davidson and their friend Bill Harley. But the road to success was not exactly smooth - it was filled with innumerable obstacles, ruthless competitors and extraordinary risks. Together these three young men, the sons of blue-collar immigrants, gave everything they had to ensure the survival of the company they founded. But just how far would they go to reach the ultimate American dream?

Based on a true story, Harley and the Davidsons charts the birth of this iconic bike during a time of great social and technological change beginning at the turn of the 20th century. Walter, Arthur and Bill risked their entire fortune and livelihood to launch the budding enterprise. Each of these men faced very different challenges, but it was the motorcycle that united their dreams and ambitions.

Walter, Arthur, and Bill cemented Harley-Davidson's reputation as a builder of bikes that go anywhere, can ride hard and ignore all the rules. It's a legacy that has endured over 100 years - and at the heart of the brand and its loyal riders.


----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2016)

I saw the preview for this the other day. Looks cool.


----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 3, 2016)

i saw the trailer......i wanna watch it but the rank amateur props and acting made me go....."oh hollywood,well they were upfront and said BASED on a true story"


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks, I saw a commercial for it the other day and didn't catch the dates it was on .  Looks interesting though.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 4, 2016)

Makes me want to subscribe to cable....almost.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 4, 2016)

El Hefe Grande said:


> Harley and The Davidsons
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Awesome...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2016)

The "Lords of the Boards" is what I want to see! My dream one day is to own a twin board tracker. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 26, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> The "Lords of the Boards" is what I want to see! My dream one day is to own a twin board tracker. V/r Shawn




Shawn,, Fyi  CHECK OUT THIS WEBSITE   http://www.timelessmotorcompany.com/home.html   there is a  1911 twin ,, will cost yah  27K


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2016)

If they would have done a replica of the 1912 Flying Merkel board tracker I'd probably go for it! Cool stuff and a big step up from the guys doing the bicycle based stuff. Seems pretty reasonable if these are fully functional, running machines. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2016)

Schwinn lover said:


> Shawn,, Fyi  CHECK OUT THIS WEBSITE   http://www.timelessmotorcompany.com/home.html   there is a  1911 twin ,, will cost yah  27K






Freqman1 said:


> If they would have done a replica of the 1912 Flying Merkel board tracker I'd probably go for it! Cool stuff and a big step up from the guys doing the bicycle based stuff. Seems pretty reasonable if these are fully functional, running machines. V/r Shawn




If these are actually functional motorbikes, that's not a bad price at all


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Sep 27, 2016)

I had one of the 1910 timeless chassis for a 1912 Harely Single engine that I had. They look good, but I don't think they are really intended to ride. I had trouble with the rear hub and the pedal crank. The rear hub kept unthreading itself while trying to ride, I finally had to loctite the hub together. The pedal crank uses a modern sealed bearing which isn't really a problem. But the trouble I had was I kept sheering the drive pin off the crank arm. I finally just drilled the crank arm and used a grade 8 bolt to drive the sprocket. The tanks are heavy cast aluminum. The problem with this is it is porous and the paint on the gas tank started to have problems (bubbles/adhesion) within 3 months of painting it. The carb needed A LOT of work to make function. I had to remove the main jet and make a new one as the original was not drilled in the center and the needle valve would not seat and work. But in the end I was able to sort the bike out and rode it a bit. 

It was one of the most involved bikes I have ever ridden. You had to use the right grip for throttle, the right hand for adjusting the carb on the fly. The left grip was the decompression/ignition timing, and the left hand was used for the drive belt tension. The pedals not only started the bike, but also assisted in steep hill climbs, and operated the only brake. All while trying to look out for other drivers. But man it was fun!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Sounds like more of a PITA then I would want to deal with. Guess I'll just keep saving my pennies and maybe one day get me an entry level antique motorcycle. Thanks for sharing your experience. V/r Shawn


----------

